# Kobe to Bulls?..... Must read!



## animalthug (Oct 19, 2003)

Recently Shaq went public about his feelings toward Kobe Bryant, and whose team it actually is... Sam Smith wrote an interested article which suggested that the Lakers will have to choose between which star to keep and chances are they wont' let Shaq go since he's the most dominant player in the game... Kobe has out opt out after this year, and he may take Shaq's advise and leave.... This is where Chicago comes in... As explained in teh article... Kobe wants to establish himself as the sole leader and win on his own w/o Shaq... HIs legal problems will hurt endorsements and playing in a large market like Chicago will help boost that.... This is very interesting, and no doubt do I think Kobe will love the opportunity to play where his idol dominated and won championships..... Chicago would have to give up a few players, most notably Tyson Chandler, his is an LA native and the Lakers want a young up and coming rebounder and shot blocker to help Shaq w/ the bigger West lineups.... 

Smith offered a few trade suggestions, but the one that makes most sense would be Chandler, Rose, filler for Bryant and filler... Rose could step in at LA and be very serviceable in that lineup.... the Bulls get a superstar looking to start over, and continue his career...

I know Sam Smith is full of [edit] all the time, but he poses a very intersesting situation, that could come to light... Especially if the quarrel between Kobe and Shaq gets worse, and it's effecting the teams success... Lakers may be afraid they'll lose Kobe for virtually nothing if he opts out, which right now is clear what he's going to do

Lineups
Bulls
PG Crawford
SG Bryant
SF Pippen
PF Marshall
C Curry
6th Fizer

Bulls Dominate East for Years
Lakers
PG Payton
SG Rose
SF George
PF Malone
C Shaq
6th Chandler (could become great w/ mentoring from Malone and Shaq)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...olumn,1,5975613.column?coll=cs-home-headlines


or....... This could all be a media ploy by Phil Jackson to take the media load off of Kobe and give the media another topic to focus on rather than the Kobe trial.....

this Shaq comment could be all a ploy engineered by Phil Jackson so the media can have anotehr topic to focus on and not talk about the trial as much... maybe a mental trick Phil and the Lakers are playing w/ us... because these shaq comments bashing Kobe came virtually out of nowhere....


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

We don't want kobe!
Bulls are a great team and we don't need kobe!

lol for the information!:laugh: 

We can say that for all of the NBA teams, kobe to hawks against Reef+Terry
kobe to Rockets against Ming+Mobley,...:laugh:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Bryant in a Bulls jersey?

Jalen + Tyson probably plus a first rounder (lottery protected)

for Kobe Bryant, the 2nd best shooting guard in the game of basketball.

Crawford 
Bryant
Pippen
Fizer
Curry

Marshall
Gill
Robinson
Mason
Hinrich
Blount

This is quite a team, definitely able to take 1st in the East. But the leadership, chemistry, and dynamic of the team would be very different.

Most of us Bulls fans are thinking that there might just be one missing piece, but most of us don't think that the missing piece is supposed to take over the team.

This is Eddy Curry's team, and probably Jamal Crawford's team, and it should be Tyson Chandler's team too.

We're not growing a team for Kobe to come in and sit on his throne.

But the talent would be remarkable. We'd have a lot more overall talent than the championship Lakers of the early decade, and if Curry continues to develop... hmmm.

What's more is that if we can pull the trade without shipping the draft pick, and we package the pick, unprotected with Fizer and Hinrich to Detroit for Ben Wallace...

Fizer + Hinrich + 1st rounder next year unprotected

for

Ben Wallace

The lineup would be ridiculous.

Crawford/Mason
Kobe/Gill
Pippen/Marshall
Wallace/Baxter
Curry/Wallace/Blount

Too bad that the NBA isn't NBA Live for PS2.

And too bad I like our team the way it is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For a second there Showtyme I was going to say someone spiked the Kool-Aid you were drinking...

Cause you are crazy. :krazy: 


 JK


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If Kobe came to the Bulls, he would just cement him totally wanting to trace every step in Jordans career from the moves to the swagger to the very team he plays on. 

Honestly, I dont want him, I cant imagine rooting for him and his arrogent selfish attitude.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Am I the only one who thought the most noteable thing in this thread is the lineups where Devean George starts over Tyson Chandler?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd have a pretty hard time rooting for him. I mean, it has to say something about you when you're almost universally disliked by your teammates. 

That seemed the biggest knock I saw last year on Jay, and it obviously caused problems. What kind of problems will it cause when it's the best player on the team, and a guy who's noted as being selfish even when playing with the best player in the league?

I'd be very wary of such a move.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I want Kobe and I want him NOW.

I don't care about his legal troubles, or even if he spends 6 months dodging stone cold burritos in the big house.

<b>CHICAGO TRADES:</b>Jalen Rose, Tyson Chandler
<b>LALA TRADES:</b>Kobe Bryant, Stanislav Medvedenko
TRADE ACCEPTED

Chicago gets a 24 year old superstar SG looking to prove himself in a new city. Imagine the marketing campaigns, hype, and imminent production out of this guy. Also Medvedenko gives the Bulls another horse as Pax wants. Stick Fizer/Marshall in at the 4.

Los Angeles gets a steady proven guy in Jalen Rose to go with the dream team. Throw in Tyson, a young big whose a local SoCal guy, and you have a winning combination. Tyson can be groomed as the eventual 4 or 5 (sorry Brian Cook) in the purple and gold.

Where do I sign up?


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

They probably want something like Chandler, Crawford, and Pippen or Marshall for Bryant. And i do think that it's worth trading all of those three for a Superstar in Kobe. We would still have Rose, Curry, Fizer, and either Pippen or Marshall to run with Bryant. Likely, he will sign an extension with to prove his point to Shaq.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Kobe will not be traded until the offseason unless he is off the court for about the whole season with legal troubles and the Lakers approach winning 70 games. 

I'd take him, though.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I would like to see the out come of Kobe's trial before making a trade for him. I don't want any convicted rapists on the Bulls, even if they can play ball.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think I've mentioned it before, but the chance of him being convicted is 0%.

The chance of him being a superstar-sized team cancer, however, might be a bit higher :|


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I think I've mentioned it before, but the chance of him being convicted is 0%.
> 
> The chance of him being a superstar-sized team cancer, however, might be a bit higher :|


I wouldn't call him a cancer. Put Kobe in almost any other city and we'll see a McGrady. The fact that he's in LA, with superego Shaq, herbal guru PJax, and the rest of the funky bunch just makes it a crucible for negativity. When has Shaq/PJax been blamed for anything? When? Shaq was 30lbs over a good weight last year, and suddenly its Kobe's fault. It is easy to hate on Kobe, but you can never cross Shaq right? Please.

Kobe is cocky as h*ll, but I'd want him on the Bulls. He is the best guard in the NBA. I can't believe I'm defending him.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I think I've mentioned it before, but the chance of him being convicted is 0%.
> 
> The chance of him being a superstar-sized team cancer, however, might be a bit higher :|


Mike,

Do believe the chance of him being convicted is because he didn't do it or because he's rich and rich people don't get convicted?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe and Shaq verbally arguing ain´t fresh news, and that will stop when the wins come (and there will be plenty of that! ).

Now, if Kobe is indeed serious about "testing the FA waters", there would be 2 options: "doing a Jason Kidd" (tantalizing other teams and sticking to the same) or bolting.
If he plans on leaving LA, i would do the trade for Rose and Chandler.
LA IS Shaq´s team, and Shaq is going NOWHERE...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's going to test the FA market at the end of the year anyhow, one
and two he could go to jail and we could not collect 200 dollars, not pass go, yada yada.

In addition, he looks outright horrible right now on that knee. I'd wait till this summer, when I know the legal situation in addition to his recovery from the knee. Marcus Fizer, he ain't, on that knee.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike,
> ...


This seems to be pretty convincing evidence that he didn't commit rape. He might be a jerk, but I don't see how anyone can read this testimony and think (at the very least without any reasonable doubt) that he committed rape.



> Attorney Pamela Mackey asked Eagle County Sheriff's Det. Doug Winters about his initial interview with the accuser. Winters said that the woman never told Bryant "no" during five minutes of sexual intercourse in an Edwards, Colo., hotel room June 30. When the woman resisted, Bryant stopped, Winters said.
> 
> "When she moved his hand away, he stopped," Mackey said.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-10...eadlines-sports

That doesn't make him a good person for doing it, but this tesimony alone is enough to exonerate him as far as I can see.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think he's sick of being compared to Jordan. Playing for Chicago won't help him. I bet if he leaves LA he would end up in NY.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Please tell me you guys don't seriously buy this. Do you think the Lakers would really even consider Tyson Chandler for Kobe? 

Sam Smith (or whoever wrote this....though it reeks of sam smith) needs to focus on news, and not just ideas generated in his head. Give me a break.
\


----------



## animalthug (Oct 19, 2003)

*Kobe will fit*

Kobe is the final missing piece if he came to the Bulls.... He'll be a defensive stopper, and he will lead the Bulls emotionally as well... 2 things BC and JPax were lacking at the wing.... Like I said before.... the Lakers dont want to lose a superstart like him for nothing, so IF by the FeB. trade deadline Shaq is stilll beefin and they aren't as good as projected Lakers GM may have to pull a deal because of the threat of him leaving freely... A lot of teams could offer up enough talent to make this work.. Kobe wants to play in NY, but they dont have talent to offer the Lakers in return... Coming to Chi would allow Kobe to play in his favorite stadium (MSG) 3x's a year and play for his idols old team...

I think the Bulls will have to offer more than just Jalen and Chandler (I wouldn't give to TOO much for him though like including Crawford)... We may have to include Fizer or Marshall, and an unprotected pick, and maybe Jay Williams if LA thinks he can come back and be a good healthy player... He wont come cheap but w/ our logjam at PF this could work... Jalen Rose is no slouch of a player either so LA would be getting a proven veteran in Rose... He owns a home in LA, and his game is good enough to keep LA a top seeded team in the WEST

Either by the trade deadline or next offseason dont be surprised if he's in a Bull uniform, I honestly can't see any other teams w/ enough young talent and appeal to lure Kobe to their city...

With Crawford, Kobe, and Curry those are 3 max players to build a team around...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call him a cancer. Put Kobe in almost any other city and we'll see a McGrady. The fact that he's in LA, with superego Shaq, herbal guru PJax, and the rest of the funky bunch just makes it a crucible for negativity. When has Shaq/PJax been blamed for anything? When? Shaq was 30lbs over a good weight last year, and suddenly its Kobe's fault. It is easy to hate on Kobe, but you can never cross Shaq right? Please.
> ...


You could be right, but I tend to believe in numbers.

One theory seems to require one to believe that Kobe is right and everyone else is wrong. The other theory only requires you to believe that Kobe is wrong, and let's everyone else be right (or at least, not wrong  ).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe is something that we don't have: a superstar. Heck, a superduperstar, even.

He's still very young, and the problems between he and Shaq arise from Kobe's work ethic and Shaq's lack of one (i.e. partying, making movies, whatever, during the offseasons).

As long as PJ is in LA, I see him being able to keep Kobe and Shaq happy enough to play together.

If I were the Lakers, I'd rather give up Shaq, I'd think. He's older, had weight problems, and he's had injury problems. I'm not sure he's got a long enough future.

If Kobe's a cancer, I hope everyone on the Bulls catches it. They'd all demonstrate a work ethic like we haven't seen since MJ, and we'd have a team full of players who play all aspects of the game well and who know how to win championships.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I wouldn't even have to think twice about such a deal. I'd do it in a heartbeat. Kobe may be a jerk, but I recall a certain Michael Jordan not necessarily being loved by his teammates either. You get Kobe out of LA and into a situation where he is the clear top-dog and I think you'll see a true leader evolve.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

When you get a chance at a player of Kobe's talent...you take him. 

Period.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Please tell me you guys don't seriously buy this. Do you think the Lakers would really even consider Tyson Chandler for Kobe?
> ...


Go ahead and laugh. Kobe wants to walk. So what do the lakers have to do with any decision he makes? Kobe could put pressure on lakes to take a trade or he goes to a team where he can be paid. Use one team for leverage to make a trade. This is not about what the lakers want or will or will not do. It's about Kobe. 

Since word is out that he wants his own team, you will see more posters from other teams do this very same thing. Get ready to laugh some more. But will you laugh when one of thjem comes true?? 

O'neal wanting to sign a long term contract is what brought this on! Kobe wants a team. He first wants the Lakers but not with O'neal there. Why? Because of kobes legacy. It will always have, "But he played with Shaq" by it. He doesn't want that.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

I'm glad this board finally came to its senses. Not that the Lakers would probably even consider giving up Kobe for just Chandler and Ros, but the idea that the Bulls would consider not doing it is borderline psycho.....ah screw it, it is edited for masking crazy. Kobe could be the best player in the game, is probably in the top 3, and is defintely one of the five best. There is no combination of players that we could offer the Lakers short of trading Chandler, Curry, Rose, Crawford, the Lovabulls, Neil Funk, Paxson, Pete Myers, the waterboy, the scoreboard, the UC itself, etc, etc that would be too much. But that's just my opinon......


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

Although I really don't see Kobe being traded, do you think this trade would make more sense?

Chicago trades: PG Jamal Crawford (10.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 4.2 apg in 24.9 minutes) 
PF Marcus Fizer (11.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 21.3 minutes) 
SF Jalen Rose (22.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.8 apg in 40.9 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG Kareem Rush (3.0 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
SF Rick Fox (9.0 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 28.7 minutes) 
SG Kobe Bryant (30.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 5.9 apg in 41.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.5 ppg, +0.1 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: SG Kareem Rush (3.0 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
SF Rick Fox (9.0 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 28.7 minutes) 
SG Kobe Bryant (30.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 5.9 apg in 41.5 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PG Jamal Crawford (10.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 4.2 apg in 80 games) 
PF Marcus Fizer (11.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 38 games) 
SF Jalen Rose (22.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.8 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +2.5 ppg, -0.1 rpg, and +0.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement

We all know that Jamal wants to score and we all know that the offense is currently going to run through Eddy. So if Kirk can prove himself to be even a near average starting point guard, wouldn't it make more sense to keep Tyson (a defensive minded PF) and have Kirk (a pass first PG) run the team with Kobe and Eddy taking care of the scoring? If the Bulls had Eddy, Kobe, Jamal, and Fizer we'd be Mav's East.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*kobe*

The Bulls should make this trade in a second. But, the Lakers would never be stupid enough to do it. In 3 years, the team will be Kobe's. You pay him his money and wait for Shaq to retire. Kobe is too good to let go.

I'd give up Chandler and Rose in a second for Kobe.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Kobe will not be traded until the offseason unless he is off the court for about the whole season with legal troubles and the Lakers approach winning 70 games.
> 
> I'd take him, though.


There you go again... raining on the parade. 

At the end of this season Kobe will be a FA , so LA will not be able to trade him unless they do it pre-deadline.


----------



## blizzaw665 (May 23, 2003)

In case people forgot, there WAS blood on his shirt, and there is the possibility that he could be charged with life inprisonment w/o possibility of parole. That is a little more than a slap on the wrist and would not exactly benefit his career. Thus, it would be horrible for Chicago if he was found guilty, while LA gets Rose and Chandler for nothing. 
However, his value has dropped significantly and we still may be able to make a package to trade for him after the rape case clears up (assuming it does). But, I see him having a few health problems down the road.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If we can get him (which I doubt we can) we would have to be totally insane not to pull the trigger.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> There you go again... raining on the parade.
> ...


I like to rain on parades. That's what I do.

Right. So basically he won't be traded. It's not likely his case will be completed before the trading deadline, so any team considering him will fear the result of the court case. 

Just because he didn't re-up his contract already doesn't mean that he won't do just that over the offseason. He hasn't ruled that out -- he just didn't re-up a year early. 

I'm guessing the Lakers will do everything the can to hold on to Kobe, even if that means risking him walking. Shaq is aging and Malone and Payton are even further along in age. The Lakers have to see Kobe as the future of their franchise.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sam Smith is worse that Peter Vecsey. He is making up rumors playing around with the realgm trade checker probably.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Cavs could trade for him too. They have LeBron and a LOT of good young talent.

LA is going to want to get younger.

LeBron and Kobe...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

If the Bulls got Kobe you guys would become my second favorite team.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I like to rain on parades. That's what I do.
> ...


Now I'm just picking on you--He actually opted out of his contract. I thought this one of the larger news stories from last year that some how slipped underneath everyones radar.

You could take Kobe for quite the tragic figure (provided he is acquitted). He drops LA and Addias--sky is the limit, and now he may be hung out to dry. His court case doesn't start 'till early June. Who is going to want to negotiate with him during this time?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

sam smith is full of Bull !


though if we could get him i would trade whatever it takes (all the team if needed) and rebuild around the best player in the league ( and still young ) and hope for "not guilty"!


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Sam Smith smokes the chiba!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Cavs could trade for him too. They have LeBron and a LOT of good young talent.
> 
> LA is going to want to get younger.
> ...


Yeah. LA wishes the Cavs would trade them Lebron. That would solve all their problems. If Kobe had Lebron's attitude there would be no problems with Shaq. And apparently Shaq and Lebron are good friends already.

I could invision a trade with Davis, Miles and Wagner to the lakers for Kobe, maybe. That would be an interesting deal. For some reason I have questions about whether Lebron and Kobe could coexist because of how Kobe likes to dominate the ball.

Right now I'm just really soured on Kobe. Between the trial and his injuries, he is at the lowest point in his life right now. And I feel like he could go either way.

Right now he is not a top 5 player.


----------



## Wild Wild West (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't think there is too much we can do with a trade, but a real balance of power shift occurs if he just leaves as a free agent. As a team a realistic goal now, but not a few years ago, is to show we are a team with a promising future as a serious contender in the east.

The Payton/Malone sacrifices this year, along with difficulties of teams like Utah attracting top level free agents puts us in a much different situation from a few years ago. Then we had the cap space, but were not good enough to attract quality FA's. If we finish over 500 and make the playoffs, with the anticipation of continued improvement for several years by the three C's, Rose still providing quality and three solid backups ( Marshall, Fizer, and Hinrich), why wouldn't a very good 2 or 3 consider themselves to be a final piece in a championship run.

Even if we just get fair market value with the MLE, maybe B. Barry, W. Person, T. Kucoc, A. Foyle, G. Ostertag etc., the teams with bright futures move to the top of the MLE list. It is a longshot, but Payton/Malone opened up a new strategy. 

The stars or at least players whose market values are from MLE to the max have very few choices, and generally bad rebuilding teams. If say Bryant and R. Wallace are looking at bad teams as their only option for the max, they might pull a Payton and look at the MLE with a promising team in a major market where endorsement opportunities could make up some of the difference. There are some other teams in that category too, but not many, and it would be easier to reach the finals in the east. 

It is unlikely but at least possible. If Bryant or Wallace want to be in the limelight competing for a championship they could do it here if they were willing to sacrafice. If we do well this year, we should plant that idea, and at a minimum be a high choice for the MLE.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

could the Bulls do it? with a little luck, yes. Does Pax have the Cahones to do it? I doubt it. Pax has shown intelligence and hard work in his tenure as Bulls GM. But has he shown balls? absolutely not. He didnt make the deal with Toronto which would have brought Wade and alleviated our PF situation. so its hard for me to fathom a deal for Chandler, Rose and say Kirk for Kobe. Just not very bloody likely


----------



## blizzaw665 (May 23, 2003)

> could the Bulls do it? with a little luck, yes. Does Pax have the Cahones to do it? I doubt it. Pax has shown intelligence and hard work in his tenure as Bulls GM. But has he shown balls? absolutely not. He didnt make the deal with Toronto which would have brought Wade and alleviated our PF situation. so its hard for me to fathom a deal for Chandler, Rose and say Kirk for Kobe. Just not very bloody likely


There is reasons why he wouldn't pull the trigger that have nothing to do with his Cahones. Plus, he has shown Cahones in certain offseason moves that probably wouldn't have been done last year. I actually think he is acting a little more ballsy than Krause.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> I want Kobe and I want him NOW.
> 
> I don't care about his legal troubles, or even if he spends 6 months dodging stone cold burritos in the big house.
> ...



sounds good to me


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Just for the hell of it, if I'm the Lakers, I'd say I don't want Jalen. Wouldn't they be better off with two young potential stars than a middling, overpaid guy in Jalen and one young potential star?

Instead, I'd consider a Kobe for Marshall, Chandler, Crawford, and Blount trade. In the long run, that'd probably suit the Lakers better.

They get:
Shaq/Blount/Medved
Malone/Chandler
Marshall/George
Crawford/Rush
Payton/Fisher

Chandler and Crawford give them two building blocks for the future who might be good enough now to help them win along with Shaq, Malone and Payton.

For the Bulls, assuming that Bryant's head is in the game and he can get healthy and fit (all big ifs IMO), it gives us the chance to win now:

Curry/??
Fizer/Baxter/Hill?
Rose/ERob/Johnson
Kobe/Gill/Hassell
Pippen/Hinrich/Mason/Jay (IR)

This deal makes us pretty thin up front. We'd definitely be bringing in Hill, I'd guess, but we'd really need a true center in the worst way... we'd have to scrounge around for someone I guess. And also, there'd be the question of whether we'd have much toughness inside and whether Fizer and Curry would crowd each other too much on the blocks. We'd have some work to do there, but we'd have enough firepower between Kobe, Rose, and Curry/Fizer to be in the finals pretty quick.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I was thinking more of a Chandler,Hinrich,Rose ,1st rd pick for Kobe and filler .

Rose replaces Kobes scoring and Chandler gives them that stud at pf,while Hinrich learns behind Payton this year.In 2 years..

Shaq
Chandler
George
Rush
Hinrich


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

There are only three teams that are really in with any chance should Kobe opt out 

1. San Antonio.

They would need to drop the option on Bob Horry and let Ginobli and Turkoglu go to the market and lose them for zip. Under this scenario they could sign Kobe to around a $13M ( starting ) deal

San Antonio would spank the West for the next 10 years with Duncan, Kobe and Parker with an assortment of role players through draft picks, MLE's and vet minimums

2. Clippers

Sign outright but with no real Center on that roster and no prospects of acquiring a mature productive Center through the draft or in free agency.. its a low percentage bet for him and unlikely

3. Celtics

Paul Pierce + Tony Battie in a sign and trade with LA 

I'm sure the Lakers would gratefully accept Paul Pierce for Kobe but would Kobe want to go the Celtics and have Vin and Raef as his inside guys and greenhorns , Kedrick Brown and Marcus Banks as his supports 

Tracy and the Tragic and all those 1st round spankings all over again 

The Spurs make the most sense if he indeed elects to opt out 

And if you guys think LA would take Rose and Chandler... give yourselves an uppercut 

The only players that a guy like Kobe gets traded for is KG, Dirk, Paul Pierce, Iverson, McGrady .... and out of all those guys the only one that may be available is Paul Pierce ( for the very reasons why Kobe would struggle and as I have outlined above as to why Boston may not be that attractive _ to him _

I'd bet on the Spurs


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I doubt Kobe would go to the Spurs. Especially at the expense of some important roleplayers. The Spurs are a team led by one unselfish superstar and a group of roleplayers. Popovich is known to bring in not only good roleplayers, but classy players. Kobe has lost that title, and has gained a reputation of being selfish, I doubt the Spurs would mess around with Kobe. 

If what you say is true FJ, then the Celtics would be the most logical option. Kobe wants to be on his own, I dont see why he would sign with another big man whos now thought of as better than Shaq by some players. 

Celtics would allow him to be on his own, I dont know if the Celtics would give up Pierce for Kobe though. Its like asking for trouble and not getting much in return considering you'd be losing Pierce while gaining Kobe. 

I'd love to see Pierce in a Laker uniform though.


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Crawford,Chandler and Curry are untouchable for a trade!!!
During this long summer,everyone say that,why say the opposite now??? 

I think everyone say "Trade Rose+Chandler for Kobe" want really to say "I love Kobe,but i love the Bulls and he don't play for the Bulls.So i can't love the Lakers!"

The 3C are our future.
I agree to trade Rose,but not a young!:upset:
What do you think??? Rose+Marshall against Finley+Fortson...and we get our Center backup!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Cool Kid

Who would you rather

Manu + Turk 

or Kobe ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I do agree with the posters on here who say we won't get Kobe. Only way we get him is if he comes here cheap and he really wants to play in the shadow of MJ. Other than that, no dice! 

Clippers is who I think Have the chance to get him. Same town, rub it in shaqs face so to speak.


----------

